# Unicorn - I'm quite pleased :)



## LDblackhorse (Nov 26, 2008)

oh my god that is absoultly stunning.

I wish i never gave up art. But work and ridng take up most of my time.

Beautiful.
Do you have any other horse art work?


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

ugh ya, what mistakes????? it's gorgeous!


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

Oh I see them now.. the mane.. the neck.. shape of the head.. :/

I have an older thread in here I think..

Thanks


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Zab, that is beautiful. What medium did you use?


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I think it looks great. 
The body looks a little big compared to the head, but I think that's all that mane action going on tricking my eye. 

I can haz talent too?


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

I've used photoshop 

xD sure, they're loads of talent left in the well of talenteness.. go fetch!


----------



## HorseCrazyFan (Feb 14, 2009)

Holy Wow! That's amazing!! You have a super creative talent!!


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

Thank you 

I finished this one today, for a contest, but I'm not as pleased with it..


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

wow!!!!!!!!!!! you have talent!!!!


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

WOW!!!
those are AMAZING!!!!! :O


----------



## ghostcity (Jan 8, 2009)

Those are amazing!!!!

Do you have a dA?


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Amazing work, Zab... I wish I had your talent


----------



## Got2Gallop (Oct 22, 2007)

wow............kicks some booty in my opinion.


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

i love both of them!!! great job!!!


----------



## Dressage101 (Dec 20, 2008)

GREAT JOB!!! I have played with Photoshop a bit and found its really tricky. Keep up the amazing work!

Are you still planning on sending it in for the competition? If you do let us know how it goes!!!


----------



## mysandi (Feb 21, 2009)

It is absolutely beautiful - wow, you are really gifted!!!


----------



## manhirwen (Jul 2, 2008)

I'm jealous! I'm an artist too and though I do great work at times... I'm extremely jealous, I think I gotta pick my art up a notch... or spend more time on it *sigh*. 

Are you the creator of that specific design of unicorn. I once came across a picture of one like that rearing and I loved it. It was white on a white background. If ever I was to get a tattoo I would love for it to be a unicorn like the ones you designed. 

That said, amazing work!


----------



## SallyBaby (Nov 30, 2008)

I really like them! I Love how you do the traditional unicorn instead of a horse with a horn. Very good work. I like the shape of the head and the eyes. The mane is amazing! Well done!


----------



## mayfieldk (Mar 5, 2008)

Zab, we have had our words before but I must say you are very talented. You should get a deviant art account--you can sell merchandise on there (they have a 'print' store), and yours are much better then a lot that are for sale.

Do you use Photoshop, or Paintshop pro?


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

wow! Amazing work!! what type of photoshop?


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Those are beautiful! Definitely will show my niece tonight, she loves unicorns!


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

Yah do you have a DA?! Id love to see more of your work, I would also buy from your DA account if you had one!


----------



## DutchHorse (Sep 16, 2007)

Holy CRAP! Now THAT'S STUNNING! Not even I can do that! Keep up the good work! (You're not easily pleased, I see?)

_*But look THRU your mistakes and you will see awesomeness in your pics!*_


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

Thank you 

I have photoshop cs2

I have a DA account, but I don't like DA much (except the tutorials) and havn't posted any pictures there.

Travlinggypsy: Just print the picture if you want it  Maybe some photo-store thingy can print it big for you.

Dutchhorse: Nope, I'm not with my own work 
manhirwen; It's the traditional, ''old'' type of unicorn. Tho that kind is usually more lightly built.


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Your artwork is _amazing_, Zab. I love it. For some reason the movie "The Last Unicorn" touched me when I saw it as a child and I've had an affinity for unicorns since. Yours are incredible looking. Great work!


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

Thank you 
hehe..I actually saw that movie (or half of it) for the first time today!  Funny you would mention it.


----------



## Picture Perfect (Oct 9, 2008)

Zab said:


>


This is the most stunning artwork I have ever seen in my life! Keep up the amazing work.


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

Thank you


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

That is absolutely beautiful.  I love the eye and the mane.


----------



## aruraeclipse (Mar 22, 2009)

what the heck am I suppose to Critique about that? lol, that is amazing~! GREAT WORK!


----------



## hunterjumpergirl (Jan 11, 2009)

Omg. They're beautiful.


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

Simply stunning. I can't draf for my life, but I'm good in.... coloring. Have you ever considered like, a graphics bussiness? Or prhaps selling art?


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

I've sold some design for about 550usd, and I've traded others for bridles and the like. But I don't really like selling.


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

oh my GOD. 
these are AMAZING.


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

Since you all love me I'll show the picture I just finished 
It took about 2 hours. (click for large image, if HF likes me today)


----------



## CrazyChester (May 5, 2008)

Stunning!


----------



## HorseAtHeart (Apr 15, 2009)

Oh my gosh, I would be so freaking happy if I was able to make something like that!


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

Thank you


----------



## RocShrimp (Apr 14, 2009)

any mistakes? I don't see any, the only thing I see starts with a "T" and that's TALENT!!!!!!! WOW! Keep it up!!! 

~RocShrimp


----------

